# Newbie with my first N gauge train



## jdguil (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi,

I am a complete novice at model railroading, so I have no expertise to offer. But I figured I could contribute by posting my experiences as a newbie. Maybe it will help others decide how to get started.

I've always had an interest in trains, but never felt I had the time or space for a model setup until I heard about n scale. I spent several months reading everything I could on the net and watching youtube videos. Then on August 1st I took the plunge and order my first train set. 

I chose the Kato F7A freight train set. I had read many good comments on the quality of Kato, and I chose a freight set because I want to do operations making and breaking consists. (that car set does NOT include track) I chose the Kato M2 unitrack pack with two turnouts and a siding on the loop. Again, Kato has a reputation for good track and turnouts, and I wanted to try turnouts for doing operations.

The set arrived Monday. My first impression of the car set was that it was so tiny! I had never held an n scale train before, and it was almost unbelievably small. I was also impressed with the quality and detail of the cars. The engine is surprisingly heavy for such a small object, and there is very fine detail in molding of the shell. It ran great at low and high speed. It reminds me of a good mechanical pocket watch. 

The freight cars and caboose also have amazing and very fine detail in hatches and ribs and railings, and printing. I needed a magnifying glass to see all the detail on the cars (I'm 59 and wear trifocals, so take this with a grain of salt). The couplers are extremely small, but work great. They automatically couple even at very slow speeds. My biggest problem is disconnecting cars. I have to use a flashlight to see the coupling and a small jewelers screwdriver to uncouple. Even then I often derail one of the cars.

The track was also very well made. The built in roadbed and ties are nicely detailed. The kato unitrack fits together very easily and precisely (if you follow the directions). It is also simple to disconnect the track. This is important to me because I don't plan to make a permanent layout for at least a year. I want to be able to set up, disconnect and try a wide variety of layouts before I make a permanent layout. Right now I have the setup on a 29X72 inch folding table. The track lays loose on the table, and I've had no derailments because of the track. I also had no problems with connections causing power loss.

I like the Kato power center. It has a reverser switch and a throttle knob, which remind of the older real world train controls. Digital enthusiasts might find it old fashioned. The turnouts can be operated manually or remotely using switching boxes that plug into the side of the power center. The turnouts have worked flawlessly these first few days. 

There are some downsides to this setup:
1. N scale is very small, and the tiny details are hard to see with my aging eyes. If I had the room I'ld go with HO. N scale is great for running trains, but I'm not sure how much model building I'll be able to do.
2. The turnout remote control switches are made of thin plastic and make a poor connection to the power center. I suspect the turnouts will long outlast their remote control switches. But it should not be hard to rewire them with better remotes.
3. This is not a scale for children. These are finely crafted scale models. Children would be much better off with O or HO scale. I have 4 grandkids and I'm certain they could destroy this train set in five unsupervised minutes.
4. The connections wires for the power supply, power center and turnout remotes are all too short. I had to place the power center in the middle of the loop so all the connections would fit. Kato sells extension wires, but it shouldn't be hard to make my own. And that is part of the modeling fun. 

Over all I would give the Kato freight set a 10/10. It is finely detailed and works flawlessly. It is every thing I hoped for. The track set I would rate 9/10: the wires are short and the turnout remotes seem flimsy. But the track connects easily and makes a solid connection.

I shall try to post some pictures in a couple of days. That is another newbie problem, I've never posted pictures on a forum before.

Jim


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Very happy to read this.You can't go wrong with Kato material...they're with the best.However,when you decide to build a permanent layout,you'll be better off with other brands of track (Peco,Atlas,Micro-Engineering) as they offer much more flexibility.The downside with Kato Unitrack system (nearly bullet proof) is first the price and that you're stuck with pre-made curves that don't always fit one's plan.

But you have very good stuff on hand and should be happy with it for long,allowing you to get your feet wet in this great hobby.Welcome aboard.....


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I'm just starting to invest in N scale and it's nice to know what's out there.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice observation of N Scale ( i enjoy N Scale modeling even at age 70). The one mistake that I made was the consideration of the enjoyment that my grand children might have and that the larger scale might well be better.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Space has always been the reason why modellers would turn to N scale,wich has long been considered as the HO's poor cousin.Plagued with questionable quality along with the lack of model selection,N scale was the less desirable alternative to HO.

Not wanting to lessen HO's qualities (a great scale BTW),it must be said that N scale manufacturers have highly improved their products to a point that the scale is stirring interest of it's own,size differences aside.

It is still true that space dictates (at 62,I'd likely be HO if I had the space) but the high level N scale has reached makes it a not so true choice anymore.Modellers don't feel sorry they had to go N scale anymore and many N scalers have chosen the scale on the get go even if they could have HO so that they could have longer,more realistic trains.

Quality no longer differentiates the scales and model selection is catching up too.Houses and rentals are getting smaller all the time,so interest in N scale will keep growing.


----------

